# Need some Opinions



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

hey everyone as yall know my dad died and he left me land in his will,split up between me and my 2 sisters,i got what I wanted first cause im the oldesvet,its not farmed just hunted on,and I don't hunt much any more,so the land really isn't doing me any good,I have a guy wanting to buy it and he's gonna give me hunting rights if I sell it,i really could use the money,and put some back in a cd for my kids when its my time to go

im in between a rock and a hard place,the land has been in our family for 3 generations,but they always farmed it and used it for that,now im thinking about selling some of mine,cause all I can do with this track is hunt on it,but I don't want to disgrace my dad ya know,i believe he left me the land for me to do what I wanted to with it

any opinions all?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 16, 2013)

Go with your heart. Your dad left it to you so you could do what's best for you.


----------



## HH (Apr 16, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Go with your heart. Your dad left it to you so you could do what's best for you.



This ^. 

I'm sure your dad would have wanted what was best for your future and the future of his grandchildren. If possible find other means,but children come first in respects of being a parent


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2013)

Just keep in mind that once you cash it in, there is no more.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

the way it sets now,its costing me for the land,taxes,etc if I sell it,it would really help me out a lot and I could do some things that ive always wanted to do


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just keep in mind that once you cash it in, there is no more.



you are right brother,thats what is bothering me


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2013)

My dad slaves away and works his butt off...never enjoying life and never been on a vacation in probably over a decade...all over a piece of land that is costing a fortune.

We tell him all the time try to sell it and move to a small house and enjoy life while he still has it. But he won't. Because it's been in the family for generations. 

Life is too short to be weighed down by a piece of land if it's weighing you down. I'd rather live in a small house on a small piece of property and buy toys and go on vacation than become a slave to taxes and a mortgage that I'll never pay off.

Go with your heart man. And sorry about your dad. I didn't know. RIP.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2013)

Georgia said:


> My dad slaves away and works his butt off...never enjoying life and never been on a vacation in probably over a decade...all over a piece of land that is costing a fortune.
> 
> We tell him all the time try to sell it and move to a small house and enjoy life while he still has it. But he won't. Because it's been in the family for generations.
> 
> ...



This is a great post Georgia. Me and my fiance even have this fight over our house.  We're a slave to it and I hate it.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

Georgia said:


> My dad slaves away and works his butt off...never enjoying life and never been on a vacation in probably over a decade...all over a piece of land that is costing a fortune.
> 
> We tell him all the time try to sell it and move to a small house and enjoy life while he still has it. But he won't. Because it's been in the family for generations.
> 
> ...


if I sold it,it would make things so much easier for me,i could be debt free and live a comfortable life and no worries of taxes and up keep on the land


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Weve got land just like that in our faimly.  Its a matter of pride and respect, to be the one that inherets this duty.  At least in my faimly.  OBTW they didnt choose me because they thought Id sell it.  Im glad its there and respect my cousin that has it.  Its mine too just for hunting and such.  Im also glad they didnt pick me cause I would have sold it.  You ve got a big decision on your shoulders.  Do whats right for you but like they said once its gone its gone.

My cousin makes money off this land.  He leases some of it to a neighbor for his livestock and plant/harvests hay and sells it pays the bills on the land and helps maintain it.  He harvests his own livestock when he needs to.  You can make money from it if your close enough (miles) to it.  Oh, you can borrow off of land alot faster than you can a CD.  And as Dave Ramsey says there are not any factories that are making more dirt.  Keep it if you can.  PM me I can give you some ideas on how to make money with it.  Or talk to Andro.

Good Luck


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is a great post Georgia. Me and my fiance even have this fight over our house.  We're a slave to it and I hate it.



Me & my mom talked about that one time. Isn't it better to live in a small cozy home and have small payments and use the money you save elsewhere? Me & my mom and my family go AT LEAST once a year around the country. California, Oregon, Canada, Maine, New York, Mexico....SOMEWHERE...with all the money we save. I can't imagine working every monotonous day realizing I have nothing to look forward to other than sending all my money away to pay for grass and dirt. So much to see and experience. The more money in your pocket the more of life you get to enjoy. Just my two cents. A big house or a bunch of land would not make me happy.



Bullseye Forever said:


> if I sold it,it would make things so much easier for me,i could be debt free and live a comfortable life and no worries of taxes and up keep on the land



Then that's your answer bro. That's what your heart is telling you. You're not 20 anymore Bullseye. You need to live now...like you said...comfortably. Please don't live your last years miserable and broken over a piece of property that is easily replaceable. It's just a home and just a piece of land...so much more to life than that.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

well I don't havet to sell it,but it would make things soooo much easier for me to live,plus the guy who wants it is gonna let me hunt it anyway


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Me & my mom talked about that one time. Isn't it better to live in a small cozy home and have small payments and use the money you save elsewhere? Me & my mom and my family go AT LEAST once a year around the country. California, Oregon, Canada, Maine, New York, Mexico....SOMEWHERE...with all the money we save. I can't imagine working every monotonous day realizing I have nothing to look forward to other than sending all my money away to pay for grass and dirt. So much to see and experience. The more money in your pocket the more of life you get to enjoy. Just my two cents. A big house or a bunch of land would not make me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Then that's your answer bro. That's what your heart is telling you. You're not 20 anymore Bullseye. You need to live now...like you said...comfortably. Please don't live your last years miserable and broken over a piece of property that is easily replaceable. It's just a home and just a piece of land...so much more to life than that.



you are right on Georgia,thats what is in my mind


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 16, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Go with your heart. Your dad left it to you so you could do what's best for you.


gotta agree with colt


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 16, 2013)

I would never ever ever ever sell land like that.  Keep it.  Figure out a way for it to make you money if you dont want to farm it anymore.  Charge people to hunt it.  Theres gotta be a way to offset the property taxes.  We all want the quick cash, but once you get it and spend it, its gone.....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I would never ever ever ever sell land like that.  Keep it.  Figure out a way for it to make you money if you dont want to farm it anymore.  Charge people to hunt it.  Theres gotta be a way to offset the property taxes.  We all want the quick cash, but once you get it and spend it, its gone.....


well I can make money off it if I keep it by the govt programs they offer,enough to pay the taxes on it


----------



## mattyice (Apr 16, 2013)

Discuss with your siblings... Maybe you all reach a mutually agreeable option. At least you know their thought and feelings.  Good luck... You will make the right decision.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2013)

take the money and go to vegas


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Depending on what leases our going for in your area you could lease it for hunting or partial hunting rights. Up near me its crazy expensive for leases. The one I'm in the farmer leases part of land for cattle, and most of what we hunt that isn't wooded is in CRP. Just food or thought. Once its gone you won't be getting it back and loose all control too.


----------



## Jada (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey my brother, I would say keep it. My father has spent the last 25 yrs building a house in my home country(Dominican republic), damn house cost millions, he asked me want would I like to have 30g's for my part or keep the house, I told him to keep the house. I haven't talked to my dad In a yr , don't have a good relationship with him but would hate to throw all the sweat and tears he put towards the house. Go with UR heart my brother. God bless u and UR family.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 16, 2013)

Bullseye, 

Ur in my prayers bro! 

If u dont want to farm the land, LEASE IT so it can be farmed, and make some money off it! U can lease it to cattle ranchers and make some cash monthly, u can do hunting exersions, u can use the land for a lot of stuff bro! 

Personally id lease it to farmers for cattle, or someone else to run the ranch, as long as u can make money per cattle, or what ever is farmed then u can get some kind of steady income commig from that,

I have a friend (dated his sister) and their family changed their ranch into apple orchards and got a big contract with mcdonalds and some apple sauce company, also in the process of making a vineyard for local wineries and others out side the state! 

Lease and or change the land to yield some sort of cash type crops is my opinion! 

May he Rip, and i hope u guys as a family make it thru this and come out stronger my brother!!


----------



## curls (Apr 16, 2013)

I do not know your whole situation but here are somethings to think about.
-Will I regret it the rest of my life.  You can buy other land but it will never be family land.
-How much cash are we talking?  Would it be enough to pay your bills off and help future family members (kids etc).   I am sure your dad worked hard to keep the land.  He could have sold the land and used the cash himself but he was looking at the future.
-I saw you mentioned above about gov't programs to save money with the land.  I have friends that buy land that can not be farmed.  They plant trees and raise bees on the tracts of land.  This will give you a business tax deduction to off set other income.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

damn you guys lol,now im really thinking,i don't really want to sell it,if I did,i could live a more comfortable life and debt free


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

curls said:


> I do not know your whole situation but here are somethings to think about.
> -Will I regret it the rest of my life.  You can buy other land but it will never be family land.
> -How much cash are we talking?  Would it be enough to pay your bills off and help future family members (kids etc).   I am sure your dad worked hard to keep the land.  He could have sold the land and used the cash himself but he was looking at the future.
> -I saw you mentioned above about gov't programs to save money with the land.  I have friends that buy land that can not be farmed.  They plant trees and raise bees on the tracts of land.  This will give you a business tax deduction to off set other income.



thanks curls,yea the cash value of the land is $4000.00 dollars/acre.....that's a shit load of money,if I did sell it,i could put back enough cash for my kids when its my time to go,where they can live comfortable


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 16, 2013)

I have some land that's in a trust for my kids, well one of my kids...
I love them all equal but I chose one of my daughters over because she doesn't have a selfish bone in her body... I've talked to her an explained its hers to do as she wishes but Id like her to share it... If they all sell it an cash out that's fine with me but it would make a great hide out to go spend vacation time out there etc get away from the rat race... Would be nice to think that it could be in the family for generations and I'd be remembered and appreciated for it...
Not at all trying to give you a guilt trip bull but a different perspective from a father...
Sorry for ur loss brother take care...


----------



## grind4it (Apr 16, 2013)

Brother what state are you in? I'm in Texas and I own land....it's the cheapest thing I own. Do you have farm tax credits? Here 200 acres is less than $1K a year. Talk to a CPA and see if there are some angles you can work to get the taxes down.

Anyway it goes good luck to you. I hope it works out the way you want, today and tomorrow.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

Gstacker said:


> I have some land that's in a trust for my kids, well one of my kids...
> I love them all equal but I chose one of my daughters over because she doesn't have a selfish bone in her body... I've talked to her an explained its hers to do as she wishes but Id like her to share it... If they all sell it an cash out that's fine with me but it would make a great hide out to go spend vacation time out there etc get away from the rat race... Would be nice to think that it could be in the family for generations and I'd be remembered and appreciated for it...
> Not at all trying to give you a guilt trip bull but a different perspective from a father...
> Sorry for ur loss brother take care...


yea I have 2 kids that are in college,and they both would appreciate the land esp my son,i can make money off it,but not as much as if I sold it,and true,once its gone its gone



grind4it said:


> Brother what state are you in? I'm in Texas and I own land....it's the cheapest thing I own. Do you have farm tax credits? Here 200 acres is less than $1K a year. Talk to a CPA and see if there are some angles you can work to get the taxes down.
> 
> Anyway it goes good luck to you. I hope it works out the way you want, today and tomorrow.


yea brother I have farm tax credits and fixing to sign up for the govt programs since they came out with the new farm bill


----------



## whitelml (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear about ur dad bulls.  I would keep it for ur kids sake.  When it's ur time to go they can sell it to make themselves a comfortable living for their future families.  Or if money gets tight in the future you always have it there to fall back on.  Price of land may rise even more in the future too


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

whitelml said:


> Sorry to hear about ur dad bulls.  I would keep it for ur kids sake.  When it's ur time to go they can sell it to make themselves a comfortable living for their future families.  Or if money gets tight in the future you always have it there to fall back on.  Price of land may rise even more in the future too



yea I know brother,im leaning towards keeping it now


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 16, 2013)

I read an article about a guy that makes $1000.00 per month off cell towers hes leased his land to.  Usually they require you to only let their tower be the only one he demanded to amend the contract and has 3 sitting side by side.  There is also wind energy you can be a player in.  

Not to mention investing in livestock.  One calf costs about as much as an Birthday dinner and movie for you and the wife.  4 yrs later youve got 1K in him and hes worth 3.  Do that 10 times and theres your $$$$.  Takes about 10 hrs a week to care for a small stable of cattle.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Keep in mind also theres a reason that land is worth so much.  There could be mineral wealth there.  Early geologists only looked for crude oil.  Believe me the players in Natural Gas know this and would love you to think your land has no mineral wealth.  Research more before you make the decision.  

Your Dad gave it to you.  Do what you need to.  I just dont want to see you loose out without knowing for sure.  Definately keep us posted.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Keep in mind also theres a reason that land is worth so much.  There could be mineral wealth there.  Early geologists only looked for crude oil.  Believe me the players in Natural Gas know this and would love you to think your land has no mineral wealth.  Research more before you make the decision.
> 
> Your Dad gave it to you.  Do what you need to.  I just dont want to see you loose out without knowing for sure.  Definately keep us posted.


brother I surely will thanks for your post


----------

